# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Lelang Koi >  Lelang Bersama ke-10 s/d kamis 27 april 2017

## asnanto

Dear all....sebagaimana kita ketahui bahwa acara lelang di Kois Fest batal diadakan maka dengan ini kami mengantinya dengan mengadakan lelang bersama di forum. Adapun ikan2 yang akan dilelang adalah sebagai berikut :





*Ketentuan Lelang :
**
1. Lelang dimulai pada saat diposting dan berakhir pada hari Kamis tanggal 27 april 2017 pukul 21.00 waktu server koi's.

2. Apabila dalam kurun waktu 10 menit terakhir sebelum closing ( jam  20.50 - 21.00 ) ada bid yang masuk maka lelang untuk semua ikan akan  diperpanjang 10 menit sampai pukul 21.10 bila selama perpanjangan waktu  10 menit tsb ( jam 21.00 - 21.10 ) tidak ada bid yang masuk maka lelang  akan berakhir. Tapi apabila ada bid masuk antara pukul 21.00 - 21.10,  maka lelang akan diperpanjang lagi 10 menit dari bid terakhir yang masuk  dan berlaku seterusnya sampai tidak ada lagi yang bid di 10 menit  terakhir.

3. Kelipatan bid minimal Rp. 100.000,-

4. Tidak ada bungkus option.

5. Ikan dalam kondisi sehat, kondisi ikan sesuai dengan yang ada difoto  jika ragu dengan kondisi ikan mohon segera konfirmasi ke nomer WA saya di 082127028360

6. Pemenang lelang sudah harus melunasi ikan yang dimenangkannya  selambat-lambatnya senen tgl 30 april 2017. Jika pemenang tidak  melakukan kewajibannya dengan melakukan konfirmasi atas kemenangannya  dan melakukan transfer pembayaran harga ikan dan ongkir dalam waktu 3 x  24 jam maka ikan lelang akan diberikan kepada penawar tertinggi ke-2 dan  jika penawar tertinggi ke-2 tidak mau maka ikan akan kembali kekolam.

7. Harga ikan lelang belum termasuk biaya packing styrofoam dan ongkos kirim.

8. 5% dari hasil lelang akan didonasikan ke kas KOI's**9.  Ikan berlokasi di Tangerang, Jakarta dan Sukabumi.

Berikut adalah data2 ikan yang akan dilelang :
1. Ochiba F1 / nisai 53 cm / male ( prestasi Best in size 50 BU All Indo 2016 )
2. Kohaku Kondo / nisai 54 cm / male -* *serti** ( masih dalam periode KC Merah Putih )*
*3. Tancho Sanke Marudo / nisai 57 cm / male
4. Kohaku Sakai / tosai 27 cm / sex n.a - serti
5. Tancho Showa Isa / nisai 54 cm / sex n.a - serti
6. Sanke Ginrin Lokal / yonsai 65 cm / male ( prestasi Best in size 50 BU dan KW Award Kois Fest 2012 )
7. Hi Utshuri Ogata / nisai 67 cm / female - serti
8. Tancho Showa Isa / nisai 54 cm / sex n.a - serti
9. Goshiki Kokai / tosai 28 cm / sex n.a - serti
10. Showa Lokal / nisai 40 cm / male
11. Showa Lokal / tosai 23 cm / sex n.a ( prestasi Juara 1 Lokal Sukabumi Show, Juara 2 SUGOI 2016 )
12. Sanke Lokal / tosai 25 cm / sex n.a ( prestasi Juara 1 SUGOI 2016 dan Juara 2 All Indo 2016 )
13. Goromo Lokal / tosai 20 cm / sex n.a ( prestasi Melati Mini Champ Kediri dan BIS Bekasi Show 2016 )
14. Karashi Ooya / nisai 58 cm / male - serti
15. Karashi Ooya / nisai 58 cm / female - serti
16. Sanke Dainichi / sansai 70 cm / male
17. Tancho Showa Sekiguchi / nisai 64 cm / male
18. Kohaku Tamaura / nisai 58 cm / male
19. Tancho Kohaku Sakai / tosai 30 cm / female - serti
20. Kohaku Kondo / nisai 51 cm / male - serti (masih dalam periode KC Merah Putih )
21. Tancho Showa Isa / nisai 48 cm / male
22. Showa Dainichi / nisai 58 cm / male - serti
23. Goshiki Miyatake / nisai 40 cm / female ( prestasi Juara 1 All Indo 2016 )
24. Kohaku Sakai / nisai 55 cm / male
25. Showa Dainichi / nisai 63 cm / female
26. Hi Utshuri Tapos / nisai 59 cm / female



*

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## melange

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yancedoang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

*Prestasi ikan no.1 Best in size All Indo 2016


*

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## atmaja_yudi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fadil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Arieprabowo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Arieprabowo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikuijo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## uyan

No 22.   3.1 jta
no.25     OB

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jul2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## boszlee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Nando Hapsaro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Nando Hapsaro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Nando Hapsaro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kale

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kale

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Peles kumbala

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

> 16, 18 @ 1,2





> no 6 = 2,1jt





> Permisi no 17 OB ya om





> No 8 ob ya om





> No 9 goshiki OB





> ob 19 ..................
> ob 4





> ob no 15........
> 
> ob 7





> 6  = 2,2 jt
> 16= 1,3 jt
> 24= 4,1 jt


*Rekap Sementara :
*
*1. Ochiba F1, 53 cm.....ob 5.000.000
2. Kohaku Kondo, 54 cm.....ob 3.000.000 oleh yancedoang*
*3. Tancho Sanke Marudo, 57 cm.....ob 3.000.000 
4. Kohaku Sakai, 27 cm.....ob 2.500.000 oleh kale
5. Tancho Showa Isa, 54 cm.....ob 2.000.000
6. Sanke Ginrin Lokal, 65 cm.....ob 2.200.000 oleh peles kumbala
7. Hi Utshuri Ogata, 67 cm.....ob 2.000.000 oleh kale
8. Tancho Showa Isa, 54 cm.....ob 2.000.000 oleh nando hapsaro
9. Goshiki Kokai, 28 cm.....ob 1.500.000 oleh nando hapsaro
10. Showa Lokal, 40 cm.....ob 2.000.000
11. Showa Lokal, 23 cm.....ob 1.500.000 
12. Sanke Lokal, 25 cm.....ob 1.500.000 oleh koikuijo
13. Goromo Lokal, 20 cm.....ob 1.000.000
14. Karashi Ooya, 58 cm.....ob 3.000.000
15. Karashi Ooya, 58 cm.....ob 3.000.000 oleh kale
16. Sanke Dainichi, 70 cm.....ob 1.300.000 oleh peles kumbala
17. Tancho Showa Sekiguchi, 64 cm.....ob 1.000.000 oleh nando hapsaro
18. Kohaku Tamaura, 58 cm.....ob 1.200.000 oleh jul2
19. Tancho Kohaku Sakai, 30 cm.....ob 3.000.000 oleh kale
20. Kohaku Kondo, 51 cm.....ob 2.500.000 oleh Arieprabowo
21. Tancho Showa Isa, 48 cm.....ob 3.000.000
22. Showa Dainichi, 58 cm.....ob 3.100.000 oleh fadil
23. Goshiki Miyatake, 40 cm.....ob 2.000.000
24. Kohaku Sakai, 55 cm.....ob 4.100.000 oleh peles kumbala
25. Showa Dainichi, 63 cm.....ob 3.000.000 oleh uyan
26. Hi Utshuri Tapos, 59 cm.....ob 2.000.000*

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Nando Hapsaro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rfaerus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yancedoang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rfaerus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rfaerus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rfaerus

No 20.  2.7 jt

----------


## Peles kumbala

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rfaerus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Peles kumbala

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yancedoang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## boszlee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jul2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andinovkoi

#5 - ikutan OB

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Adro Nishikigoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rendy Sandang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dbwidjaja

22 - 3,5jt

----------


## Rfaerus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## boszlee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## uyan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## uyan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mevius

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chubynovs

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Peles kumbala

6  = 2,5 jt
16 = 1,7 jt
18 = 1,5 jt

----------


## Peles kumbala

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rfaerus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## boszlee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Peles kumbala

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andinovkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chubynovs

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pusaka herlambang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Ada beberapa pesan WA yang masuk ke saya dan nanya ikan no.4 dan no.19 apakah benar bloodline Super Jah. 

Informasi yang dapat saya sampaikan bahwa ikan tersebut masuk indonesia sekitar pertengahan desember 2016 lewat salah satu dealer besar yang ada di jakarta barat dengan size waktu masuk rata2 berukuran 15 cm jadi ikan bener2 fresh dan baru 4 bulan dikolam hobbies. Sedangkan bloodline Super Jah tercantum di serti ikan tersebut...terima kasih.

----------


## Kale

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kale

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## orca

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yancedoang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Movenpick7

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rfaerus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andinovkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andinovkoi

@ Om Asnanto, yg blom di BID klo bisa OB nya diturunkan harganya, agar semuanya bisa ter BID, heheheeee..

----------


## Iwan AC

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zieco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fkokr3112

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aleonardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Nando Hapsaro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Peles kumbala

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zieco

Itu cuma iseng ikutan doang... 
Kaga serius...
Hahaha

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## orca

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hasan hadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fajar Rusmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andinovkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Nando Hapsaro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yancedoang

No.2 4.2jt

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andinovkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## themdfk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yancedoang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bengkong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## orca

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fajar Rusmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

24...5.1jt

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andinovkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bengkong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dikoz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chubynovs

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Adro Nishikigoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aleonardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yancedoang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bengkong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rudyanto Margo

No. 16 : 3 jt

----------


## Heri Cahyadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aleonardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Adro Nishikigoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Heri Cahyadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aleonardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Adro Nishikigoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aleonardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Aaron Oei

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

No.  22..... 4.2jt

----------


## f4is4l

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fajar Rusmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chubynovs

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Adro Nishikigoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andinovkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## orca

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bengkong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aleonardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

No. 16 :3.1

----------


## Yancedoang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bengkong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chubynovs

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Adro Nishikigoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## uyan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rudyanto Margo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## uyan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dikoz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## orca

No. 25 : 3,3 jt.

----------


## bengkong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fajar Rusmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## uyan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## themdfk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Adro Nishikigoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andinovkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aleonardo

no.19 - 5.5jt

----------


## Yancedoang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Adro Nishikigoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rudyanto Margo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yancedoang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Aaron Oei

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Adro Nishikigoi

Kaya nya showa om Jovie showa nya udah banyak  :Lalala:  :Lalala:

----------


## Rfaerus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yancedoang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Adro Nishikigoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Nando Hapsaro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## indra gunawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

No. 7 : 3.5

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Nando Hapsaro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Adro Nishikigoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## uyan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andinovkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rfaerus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bengkong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## uyan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

> No. 7 : 3.5


kelewat Om?

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bengkong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Nando Hapsaro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Adro Nishikigoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwan_iswandi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bengkong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Peles kumbala

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bengkong

No. 21 : 3.8jt

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rfaerus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Nando Hapsaro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bengkong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## orca

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## uyan

No. 25    3.4 jta

----------


## Yancedoang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rfaerus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bengkong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andinovkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Peles kumbala

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chubynovs

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Adro Nishikigoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

Rekaaap Om

----------


## orca

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andinovkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## orca

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fajar Rusmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rfaerus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

> No. 25 : 3,6 jt.





> No.  25... 3.6jt





> No. 25    3.4 jta





> no 8. 2.6jt





> No. 17. 1.9jt





> # 5 - 2.5jt





> 16 = 3,7 jt
> 18 = 2,6 jt
> 24 = 7,1 jt





> No. 16 : 4 jt





> no. 17 :  2jt





> No.  25.. 3.7jt





> No. 25 : 3,8 jt.


 *Rekap Sementara :
*
*1. Ochiba F1, 53 cm.....ob 5.000.000
2. Kohaku Kondo, 54 cm.....ob 4.500.000 oleh andinovkoi*
*3. Tancho Sanke Marudo, 57 cm.....ob 3.100.000 oleh dikoz
4. Kohaku Sakai, 27 cm.....ob 2.900.000 oleh dikoz
5. Tancho Showa Isa, 54 cm.....ob 2.500.000 oleh andinovkoi
6. Sanke Ginrin Lokal, 65 cm.....ob 3.000.000 oleh bengkong
7. Hi Utshuri Ogata, 67 cm.....ob 4.000.000 oleh andinovkoi
8. Tancho Showa Isa, 54 cm.....ob 2.600.000 oleh rfaerus
9. Goshiki Kokai, 28 cm.....ob 1.900.000 oleh nando hapsaro
10. Showa Lokal, 40 cm.....ob 2.000.000
11. Showa Lokal, 23 cm.....ob 1.500.000 
12. Sanke Lokal, 25 cm.....ob 1.500.000 oleh koikuijo
13. Goromo Lokal, 20 cm.....ob 1.100.000 oleh pusaka herlambang
14. Karashi Ooya, 58 cm.....ob 3.000.000
15. Karashi Ooya, 58 cm.....ob 3.300.000 oleh kale
16. Sanke Dainichi, 70 cm.....ob 4.000.000 oleh f4is4l
17. Tancho Showa Sekiguchi, 64 cm.....ob 2.000.000 oleh chubynov
18. Kohaku Tamaura, 58 cm.....ob 2.600.000 oleh peles kumbala
19. Tancho Kohaku Sakai, 30 cm.....ob 5.500.000 oleh aleonardo
20. Kohaku Kondo, 51 cm.....ob 3.700.000 oleh yancedoang
21. Tancho Showa Isa, 48 cm.....ob 3.800.000 oleh bengkong
22. Showa Dainichi, 58 cm.....ob 5.000.000 oleh iwan iswandi
23. Goshiki Miyatake, 40 cm.....ob 2.100.000 oleh heri cahyadi
24. Kohaku Sakai, 55 cm.....ob 7.100.000 oleh peles kumbala
25. Showa Dainichi, 63 cm.....ob 3.800.000 oleh orca
26. Hi Utshuri Tapos, 59 cm.....ob 2.200.000 oleh rfaerus

**Sisa 4 ekor ikan lagi yang belum di bid......hayoooo biar doorprizenya jadi nih !!!*

----------


## Rfaerus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Nando Hapsaro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Adro Nishikigoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fajar Rusmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rfaerus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Nando Hapsaro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## uyan

No. 6 :  3.2 jta

----------


## Rfaerus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fajar Rusmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rfaerus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## uyan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Adro Nishikigoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## uyan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fajar Rusmana

Sy ga bid 20 om as 😅😅

----------


## Nando Hapsaro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andinovkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Peles kumbala

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zieco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andinovkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aleonardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Nando Hapsaro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Adro Nishikigoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Peles kumbala

18 = 2,8 jt

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fajar Rusmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## uyan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rfaerus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Peles kumbala

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andinovkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andinovkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Om as mau saya panggilin dewi persik bantuin lemesin urat?  :Bump2:

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chubynovs

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fajar Rusmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Adro Nishikigoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bengkong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bengkong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

No. 16 : 4.8

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Peles kumbala

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fajar Rusmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zieco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

No. 18 : 3.1

----------


## Fajar Rusmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## uyan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## uyan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Peles kumbala

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fajar Rusmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Peles kumbala

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

> No. 18 : 3.1





> 21. 4,1 lanjutt...





> No.17 : 2.3 jta





> No. 6 : 3.4 jta


 *Rekap Sementara :
*
*1. Ochiba F1, 53 cm.....ob 5.000.000
2. Kohaku Kondo, 54 cm.....ob 4.500.000 oleh andinovkoi*
*3. Tancho Sanke Marudo, 57 cm.....ob 3.100.000 oleh dikoz
4. Kohaku Sakai, 27 cm.....ob 2.900.000 oleh dikoz
5. Tancho Showa Isa, 54 cm.....ob 3.000.000 oleh andinovkoi
6. Sanke Ginrin Lokal, 65 cm.....ob 3.400.000 oleh uyan
7. Hi Utshuri Ogata, 67 cm.....ob 4.000.000 oleh andinovkoi
8. Tancho Showa Isa, 54 cm.....ob 3.100.000 oleh nando hapsaro
9. Goshiki Kokai, 28 cm.....ob 1.900.000 oleh nando hapsaro
10. Showa Lokal, 40 cm.....ob 2.000.000
11. Showa Lokal, 23 cm.....ob 1.500.000 
12. Sanke Lokal, 25 cm.....ob 1.500.000 oleh koikuijo
13. Goromo Lokal, 20 cm.....ob 1.100.000 oleh pusaka herlambang
14. Karashi Ooya, 58 cm.....ob 3.000.000
15. Karashi Ooya, 58 cm.....ob 3.300.000 oleh kale
16. Sanke Dainichi, 70 cm.....ob 4.900.000 oleh fajar rusmana
17. Tancho Showa Sekiguchi, 64 cm.....ob 2.300.000 oleh uyan
18. Kohaku Tamaura, 58 cm.....ob 5.000.000 oleh f4is4l
19. Tancho Kohaku Sakai, 30 cm.....ob 5.700.000 oleh aleonardo
20. Kohaku Kondo, 51 cm.....ob 3.700.000 oleh yancedoang
21. Tancho Showa Isa, 48 cm.....ob 4.100.000 oleh fajar rusmana
22. Showa Dainichi, 58 cm.....ob 5.100.000 oleh zieco
23. Goshiki Miyatake, 40 cm.....ob 2.100.000 oleh heri cahyadi
24. Kohaku Sakai, 55 cm.....ob 7.100.000 oleh peles kumbala
25. Showa Dainichi, 63 cm.....ob 4.000.000 oleh orca
26. Hi Utshuri Tapos, 59 cm.....ob 2.400.000 oleh rfaerus

**Sisa 4 ekor ikan lagi yang belum di bid......hayoooo biar doorprizenya jadi nih !!!*

----------


## [email protected]

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zieco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fajar Rusmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

> no 1    1 jt


jangan ngerecokin.......

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andinovkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fajar Rusmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## melange

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwan_iswandi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andinovkoi

> Gila....mau ditinggal kencing aja kagak bisa......buset dah.... ampun


.. pake botol aqua aja om, hahahaa

----------


## andinovkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Nando Hapsaro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fajar Rusmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f4is4l

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## melange

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andinovkoi

> ikuut 1.2 jt


turut ngeramein hehehe.. 1.3jt

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Adro Nishikigoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Peles kumbala

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fajar Rusmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andinovkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chubynovs

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

> no 17    2.5jt


 *Rekap Sementara :
*
*1. Ochiba F1, 53 cm.....ob 5.000.000
2. Kohaku Kondo, 54 cm.....ob 4.500.000 oleh andinovkoi*
*3. Tancho Sanke Marudo, 57 cm.....ob 3.100.000 oleh dikoz
4. Kohaku Sakai, 27 cm.....ob 2.900.000 oleh dikoz
5. Tancho Showa Isa, 54 cm.....ob 3.000.000 oleh andinovkoi
6. Sanke Ginrin Lokal, 65 cm.....ob 3.400.000 oleh uyan
7. Hi Utshuri Ogata, 67 cm.....ob 4.000.000 oleh andinovkoi
8. Tancho Showa Isa, 54 cm.....ob 3.100.000 oleh nando hapsaro
9. Goshiki Kokai, 28 cm.....ob 1.900.000 oleh nando hapsaro
10. Showa Lokal, 40 cm.....ob 2.000.000
11. Showa Lokal, 23 cm.....ob 1.500.000 
12. Sanke Lokal, 25 cm.....ob 1.500.000 oleh koikuijo
13. Goromo Lokal, 20 cm.....ob 1.100.000 oleh pusaka herlambang
14. Karashi Ooya, 58 cm.....ob 3.000.000
15. Karashi Ooya, 58 cm.....ob 3.300.000 oleh kale
16. Sanke Dainichi, 70 cm.....ob 6.100.000 oleh fajar rusmana
17. Tancho Showa Sekiguchi, 64 cm.....ob 2.500.000 oleh chubynov
18. Kohaku Tamaura, 58 cm.....ob 3.400.000 oleh melange
19. Tancho Kohaku Sakai, 30 cm.....ob 5.700.000 oleh aleonardo
20. Kohaku Kondo, 51 cm.....ob 3.800.000 oleh countofjogja
21. Tancho Showa Isa, 48 cm.....ob 4.100.000 oleh fajar rusmana
22. Showa Dainichi, 58 cm.....ob 5.300.000 oleh iwan iswandi
23. Goshiki Miyatake, 40 cm.....ob 2.100.000 oleh heri cahyadi
24. Kohaku Sakai, 55 cm.....ob 7.100.000 oleh peles kumbala
25. Showa Dainichi, 63 cm.....ob 4.000.000 oleh orca
26. Hi Utshuri Tapos, 59 cm.....ob 2.500.000 oleh adro nishikigoi

**Sisa 4 ekor ikan lagi yang belum di bid......hayoooo biar doorprizenya jadi nih !!!*

----------


## Peles kumbala

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Peles kumbala

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Adro Nishikigoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rendy Sandang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## melange

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## melange

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Peles kumbala

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

lelang akan berakhir jam 23.03 kalau tidak ada lagi yang bid

----------


## chubynovs

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## melange

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zieco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## uyan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## melange

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aleonardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andinovkoi

# 5 - 3.5jt

----------


## bengkong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bengkong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bengkong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yohanes_86

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## melange

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fajar Rusmana

Waduhh...😥😥 
16. 6,3

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## uyan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## melange

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chubynovs

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fajar Rusmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Doooooorrrr...........

----------


## chubynovs

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## melange

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## uyan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Aaron Oei

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chubynovs

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yohanes_86

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Aaron Oei

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Aaron Oei

No 21. 4.5jt

----------


## Fajar Rusmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Adro Nishikigoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fajar Rusmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## uyan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## melange

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fajar Rusmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fajar Rusmana

> no 21 4.4 jtt


Waduhh... hit 😭😭😭

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zieco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Peles kumbala

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Peles kumbala

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

*Bagi para pemenang lelang yang belum melakukan kewajibannya.....kami mohon untuk segera mentransfer harga ikan yang telah dimenangkannya karena ikan2 sudah siap dikirim mulai senen besok.
Terima kasih.....*

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> *Mengingatkan kepada saudara Peles Kumbala yang telah 2 kali melakukan bid and run, saya tidak mengerti apa maksud dan tujuan saudara mengikuti lelang ini tetapi melakukan wanprestasi. Ini bukan yang pertama kalinya perbuatan tidak terpuji ini saudara lakukan. Integritas dan komitmen saudara benar2 tidak dapat dipertanggungjawabkan......mohon perhatiaan dan hati2 buat teman2 hobbies disini bila ada urusan dengan id Peles Kumbala mengingat apa yang telah dia lakukan.*


Support Om Asnanto... dan utk kedepannya untuk menjadi perhatian. 
Thank You.

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jimmie0505

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

